# Upper and Lower A-Arm Grease Fittings?



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

Does any one have pictures or video of installing the grease fittings in the upper and lower A-Arms for front and back on 2006 750 Brute? Also what size fittings are being used? and lastly do you have to remove all inners from the A-Arm to drill? or are you drilling into empty space?
Thanks


----------



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

sorry main concern was not so much pics of procedure but rather pics of location on the sleeve you are drilling and fitting size. thanks again


----------



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

on a side note for this job i hear of everyone banging the hell out of the bearings to get them out of the a-arm houseing. I found the easiest and least chance of breaking anythign for both removeal and reinstall was to use a long socket (extension if needed) and place in a table vice and use it as a horizontal press


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I had to press the front uppers outta mine. I put the grease fittings on mine KQ as well.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The uppers are easy. Center and positioned where the gun head is easiest to hit. No removal neceaasry. The lowers however are a different story. You have to position the zerk between the end of the seal and the start of the bearing. If you have an old seal, you can use it to mark how far in it has to be. Size? Standard zerk. Use the the ones you have to tap, not the ones you press or drive in.


----------

